# Solar eclipse on August 21...anyone getting excited?



## Carol C (Jul 12, 2017)

Viewing one of these rare phenoms has been on my bucket list, and now apparently there will be good visibility in SC where I live now. I've been anticipating this for awhile. I even had another cousins' week at the beach lined up, but alas one fave cousin just lost her hubby, so I'm going to have to give the resort week up. 

Now, since I live here, I plan to view it from the best possible vantage point. And so I ask savvy TUGgers who may have seen an eclipse in the past...how do you choose a good vantage point? And do you have to buy and wear special sunglasses to avoid going blind? I already have had serious eye problems...already legally blind in one eye... so I don't need to invite more trouble into my life. I want to do this right, i.e. view it and share the excitement without going blind. Advice anyone? TIA!


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 12, 2017)

Use Eclipse viewing glasses. Lots available on Amazon for a few bucks and up.


----------



## PStreet1 (Jul 12, 2017)

It's absolutely essential that the glasses you get are certified by      ISO     and      CE.  They don't cost any more, and apparently the market is being flooded with glasses from Asia that don't meet safety standards.

There's a great book with all you need to know about the eclipse, how to view, where to view, etc. available from
GreatAmericanEclipse.com     (We got ours at a national park bookstore and felt like they were likely to have only accurate information--the book also includes
two "cardboard frame" eclipse viewing glasses that do meet the safety standards.  We bought glasses with better frames from Amazon, but now, we have the cardboard frame ones as back-ups or to give to friends.)


----------



## Carol C (Jul 13, 2017)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## VegasBella (Jul 13, 2017)

Yes, I mentioned the eclipse to my husband a while ago and he wasn't interested. Then out of the blue yesterday he was all excited about it so we planned something. We booked flights and hotel but still need to arrange rental car since all the airport ones are booked. It's very late in the game to start making plans now but we managed to figure something out.

The way we chose a spot, we considered:
- minimal travel time for us (for us in Vegas, virtually any plan requires flying then driving) since we have a young son 
- where would we enjoy spending a weekend?
- where is likely to have good weather for viewing?

On that last part I googled: https://www.greatamericaneclipse.com/best-places-to-view/

We decided we will fly to Portland and drive to Madras.


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 13, 2017)

Don't plan on just driving into the area and pulling over on the side of the road to watch. Traffic will be horrendous and cops will be ticketing people who stop on road shoulders.

Here in Idaho, they're expecting a half million people in Idaho Falls. Sun Valley area in the central part of the state 300,000 more in an area with hotel rooms numbering in the dozens, not thousands or even hundreds.

What rooms were available were going for as much as $500 with a 3 night minimum. And those are gone. People are renting rooms in private homes.

Good Luck!


----------



## geist1223 (Jul 13, 2017)

In Oregon they are predicting up to 1 million vistors. State Emergency Services has been making plans. There are concerns that Fire, Police, etc may not be able to respond to Emergency Calls due to the crowded roads. In Lincoln City on the Oregon Coast they are talking about restricting secondary roads to Residents.


----------



## moonstone (Jul 14, 2017)

With all these plans people are making I hope the weather co-operates! It would be awful to travel to an area just to watch the eclipse only to have it turnout to be a completely overcast day!

We haven't made any special plans to view the eclipse. In our area we should be able to see it at 70-80% and that's good enough for me.


~Diane


----------



## PStreet1 (Jul 14, 2017)

Some areas are selling tickets to large parking lots--St. Joseph, Missouri, is selling reserved spots (I probably should say "was selling" because I'm sure they are long since sold out) for an airport parking lot for viewing.  No one will be admitted without a ticket.  Our original viewing spot (Jefferson City, Missouri) is very close to maximum total eclipse time, only 1 or 2 seconds from the maximum, and it will occur about noon, so looking straight up should guarantee good viewing, provided of course, that the weather cooperates.  Hotel rooms were substantially less expensive in Columbia, Missouri and Jefferson City than they are in the West, no doubt due to less certainty about the weather:  when I tried to find spots in the West, they were asking pretty close to $1000 a night for little hole in the wall motel-type lodging, but there were lots of $100 to $150 a night chain hotels in Missouri.

For anyone still looking and interested in a cruise, the Aug. 20th sailing of the Oasis of the Seas has been officially re-routed to sail to a spot for seeing the eclipse.


----------



## PigsDad (Jul 14, 2017)

We are in a 95% zone -- I'm not going to deal with the zoo and drive the 100 miles to be in the total eclipse area.  I've seen one before (Winnipeg in the early 80's, late 70's?), and a partial in Paris in the late 90's, so 95% will be good enough for me this time.

Kurt


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 14, 2017)

PigsDad said:


> We are in a 95% zone -- I'm not going to deal with the zoo and drive the 100 miles to be in the total eclipse area.  I've seen one before (Winnipeg in the early 80's, late 70's?), and a partial in Paris in the late 90's, so 95% will be good enough for me this time.


We're at 97% here, so I mirror your feelings.


----------



## VegasBella (Jul 14, 2017)

moonstone said:


> With all these plans people are making I hope the weather co-operates! It would be awful to travel to an area just to watch the eclipse only to have it turnout to be a completely overcast day!



Well, that's why I wanted to choose an area I'd enjoy visiting anyway (hence Portland/Madras rather than Casper, WY) and why I picked one of the 10 spots predicted to have the best weather. I really want to see it. My husband and I have never seen one and we'd like our son to see this one - he's old enough he will remember it.

I will note the warnings about parking. We should plan something about that.

Edit to add: I bought a parking pass for one of the eclipse viewing locations. 
And I was finally able to find a rental car, just had to look outside of airport area to get one. And I ordered some glasses. So I think we're good


----------



## LurkerBee (Jul 14, 2017)

My folks are at the edge of the total zone.  Their neighbors (our families have been friends for 50 years) are having an eclipse viewing party weekend.  Sunday is a pig roast, band, camping, followed by more music on Monday. It'll be like a mini-cochella or something...


----------



## geist1223 (Jul 14, 2017)

Weather can be a big issue (clouds and fog) on the Oregon Coast in the AM on any given day. So we are staying in the Salem area of the Willamette Valley. The best location would probably be the top of Mt Jefferson because you would see the shadow race across the Willamette Valley.


----------



## isisdave (Jul 15, 2017)

I am a big fan of the author Annie Dillard, and invite you to read her essay about the 1979 eclipse.

I also witnessed this event, and it was awesome.


----------



## PStreet1 (Jul 15, 2017)

Thanks for sharing Annie's essay--I had read an excerpt from it, but not the whole thing until now.  My fear is that, having read it, my expectations will be too high:  I doubt I'm anywhere near as sensitive as she.


----------



## isisdave (Jul 16, 2017)

Hi Pat

I think a lot will depend on the local weather. In 1979, it had rained all night, it was February at 8:15 so the sun hadn't been up long, and it was in a place that's fairly winter-cold already. It was quite cool before, but it got noticeably cooler quickly. I didn't see the shadow, but I wasn't looking for it.

We'll miss this one as we're in England. The next good one's on my 70th birthday in 2019 in South America, so maybe we'll head for that. Next one in North America isn't until 2024

I hear the sand returned to the beach in Rosarito, so maybe we'll re-visit this winter.


----------



## PStreet1 (Jul 17, 2017)

Our beach is good; I don't know about La Jolla's.


----------



## dagger1 (Jul 17, 2017)

Casper, Wyoming should be a great viewing spot, almost always clear, blue skies, 12 months a year.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jul 17, 2017)

What's So Awe-Inspiring About Solar Eclipses, in One Paragraph
By Brian Resnick/ Science & Health/ Vox/ vox.com

*“You suddenly feel as though you can see the clockwork of the solar system.”*

*



*
*NASA/GSFC/SDO*


*Richard*


----------



## CO skier (Jul 17, 2017)

dagger1 said:


> Casper, Wyoming should be a great viewing spot, almost always clear, blue skies, 12 months a year.


Except there will be a few hundred thousand visitors from the Colorado Front Range descending on Casper, WY (pop. 60,000) that day.  Just trying to buy a bottle of water will be a challenge.

Most of the few hundred thousand that day will undoubtedly view a partial eclipse from the traffic jam on I-25 leading from Colorado to Casper, WY.


----------



## dagger1 (Jul 18, 2017)

CO skier said:


> Except there will be a few hundred thousand visitors from the Colorado Front Range descending on Casper, WY (pop. 60,000) that day.  Just trying to buy a bottle of water will be a challenge.
> 
> Most of the few hundred thousand that day will undoubtedly view a partial eclipse from the traffic jam on I-25 leading from Colorado to Casper, WY.


Haha you are probably exactiy right.  My wife is from Casper, all of her family lives up there.  They are saying what you are, it's going to be a zoo.


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 18, 2017)

Places of fairly small populations in central Idaho are facing a shortage of porta-potties. They're bringing them from hundreds of miles away in anticipation of the crowds. I think the event will be memorable much more for it's effect on people than for the shadow racing across the earth.


----------



## PigsDad (Jul 18, 2017)

CO skier said:


> Except there will be a few hundred thousand visitors from the Colorado Front Range descending on Casper, WY (pop. 60,000) that day.  Just trying to buy a bottle of water will be a challenge.
> 
> Most of the few hundred thousand that day will undoubtedly view a partial eclipse from the traffic jam on I-25 leading from Colorado to Casper, WY.


Yep, I'm planning on staying far away from I-25 that day.  It is going to be a zoo.  I have a cousin that is going to try for western Wyoming or eastern Nebraska on some back road.

Me? I'm going to enjoy the 95% eclipse and maybe have fun watching the traffic indicators on Google Maps. 

Kurt


----------



## ace2000 (Jul 18, 2017)

I hope you guys are over-hyping this deal as far as the crowds.    We live an hour away from the path and plan on taking the day off and just driving somewhere to check it out.  Don't have specific plans yet... but, I'm starting to wonder if I need to make some.


----------



## PStreet1 (Jul 18, 2017)

The places I actually know about that have sold tickets to viewing/parking spots (and I know, personally, of only 3) have been sold out for several months.  Our attempt to get reservations in Idaho/Wyoming found "very modest" hotels for $1000 a night several months ago.  I think you should expect bumper to bumper traffic to get to viewing spots, and I'm certain the highway patrol will attempt to keep people from parking along the edges of roads--though they can't be everywhere at once.


----------



## ace2000 (Jul 18, 2017)

Maybe I missed it in a previous post, but why would any specific spot be better than any other?  Are there any factors to consider?  Seems that as long as you had a clear view of the sun with no obstructions, and in the path of totality, that would be it?


----------



## PStreet1 (Jul 18, 2017)

The problem is getting to a place where you either don't have to drive and can just look up and see it, or a place where, if you have to drive, you can legally park the car and look up at the eclipse.  One post said officials are expecting traffic of the sort you get in a hurricane evacuation:  that means no movement.  The last time my daughter was trying to evacuate from Houston, they sat in traffic for two hours and were, literally, blocks from home.  They turned around and went home and waited it out because they are pretty far from the coast and have enough of a hill (a rarity in Houston) that they thought they wouldn't get flooded.  If the traffic turns out to be like that, getting to a viewing spot on the day of the eclipse may simply not be possible.  The West is considered prime viewing because they usually have clear skies.  The midwest often has storms or lots of clouds.  As was pointed out above, we may have problems on the ship due to overcast skies.  The time of the actual total eclipse varies slightly--seconds of difference--across the U.S.


----------



## jfbookers (Jul 18, 2017)

I have a 2BR timeshare in Western South Carolina in the path that we plan on leaving following the event . If anyone is interested in the remainler of the week PM me.
Jim


----------



## Almond123 (Jul 18, 2017)

I am driving on the 21st to Columbia SC and have a room in the Marriott there for that one night. I just hope I can get there without winding up in a traffic jam for hours and watching it from 95. I will be coming from North Carolina so will be leaving early the morning of the 21st. If nothing else it should be quite a trip. If I do make it there at least I won't be caught in all the traffic leaving which I think will be worse.


----------



## Phydeaux (Jul 18, 2017)

Sure hope you folks going to the trouble don't experience a cloudy day.....


----------



## PigsDad (Jul 18, 2017)

PStreet1 said:


> The West is considered prime viewing because they usually have clear skies.


Yep.  While we are in our season where we often get a quick rain cloud in the afternoon, it is rarely cloudy through Wyoming before mid-afternoon in the summer, when the clouds (if any) start to form.

Kurt


----------



## CO skier (Jul 19, 2017)

ace2000 said:


> I hope you guys are over-hyping this deal as far as the crowds.    We live an hour away from the path and plan on taking the day off and just driving somewhere to check it out.  Don't have specific plans yet... but, I'm starting to wonder if I need to make some.


The wild card is that August 21st is a Monday.  The new school year will have started in many places.  If the Great Eclipse occurred on a weekend, crowds would probably be double what they will be.

Casper, WY is hosting a multi-day AstroCon as part of its Eclipse Festival.  There are still some rooms available for $200+/night in Sheridan, WY -- a 2-hour drive from Casper.  Cheyenne, WY is a 2.5 hour drive from Casper, and it is completely booked.  It is 750 miles from Omaha, NE to Rock Springs, WY.  There are rooms available in those two locations, some at reasonable rates, but every hotel room offered through Expedia for the 750 miles of I-80 in-between is booked.

A lot of people are planning to miss work or school on August 21st.


----------



## CO skier (Jul 19, 2017)

Phydeaux said:


> Sure hope you folks going to the trouble don't experience a cloudy day.....


200 million people live within a days drive of the Eclipse.  It is estimated there will be 23 million viewers across the country in the zone of totality on August 21st who will be hoping for a cloud free look at the Eclipse.


----------



## ace2000 (Jul 19, 2017)

CO skier said:


> The wild card is that August 21st is a Monday.  The new school year will have started in many places.  If the Great Eclipse occurred on a weekend, crowds would probably be double what they will be.



True, and it's not like everyone's going to the same location.  The path of this thing is spread across the entire state.  I don't think I have anything to worry about.  Busy, yes, but I'm not expecting bumper to bumper traffic where I'll be going.


----------



## CO skier (Jul 19, 2017)

ace2000 said:


> True, and it's not like everyone's going to the same location.


For those stuck in the traffic jam on I-25 through Wyoming on the morning of Aug. 21, it might feel like everyone is headed for the same location.

I am not taking any chances.  I plan to leave Aug. 20th, and weather permitting, view the Eclipse from a remote location in the Sandhills district of Nebraska.


----------



## paxsarah (Jul 19, 2017)

We're letting the kids skip a day of school and driving 75 minutes up the road to our in-laws' house. Our home would be in about a 99% totality area, and the school district is making sure every kid has glasses and they'll do a viewing here, but it's worth a short drive and sleeping in the guest room to see it at 100%.

And even if it's cloudy (we're on the East Coast), it's not like nothing will happen. It will get nighttime dark and cool off during totality. Totally worth the effort.


----------



## PStreet1 (Jul 19, 2017)

I think it's supposed to be more like deep twilight dark, not "dark dark."  It will cool, and birds will be confused.


----------



## tseebach (Jul 20, 2017)

I heard that if you are in a place with a view of distant mountains and valleys, you will be able to see the darkness from the eclipse moving towards you.

If you have never been in a total eclipse, don't think that being where eclipse is 90-99% will be anything like totality. 
The following was posted by a friend who has been to at least 10 total eclipses:
"The upcoming total solar eclipse is the first in the continental US since 1979, total in the white strip on the map below. It is a bucket list event. I don't advocate exotic travel just for an eclipse unless it's to someplace you want to go anyway. But the investment of time and $$ to get from places like Tahoe, Utah or Colorado to the August 21 path is absurdly cheap vs. any other eclipse in our likely lifetimes. Do not think you can stay home and see most of the show at 90 or 95 or 99%. A 99% eclipse is still 4,000x as bright as totality; thus you don't see the solar corona, flares, etc.
http://americaneclipseusa.com/generation-eclipse-9-99.../ - end quote. Note that link has some lodging options including tent and RV camping in OR.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jul 22, 2017)

Eclipse Day Craziness Could Resemble the Zombie Apocalypse - Are You Ready?
By Nola Taylor Redd/ Space.com Contributor/ space.com

"One month from today, the total solar eclipse of Aug. 21 will make its way across the U.S. from Oregon to South Carolina. As the clock ticks down to the big day, the question is: Are you prepared? 

While you may have thought to grab eclipse-viewing glasses or make hotel reservations, the massive crowds expected all along the eclipse path could present challenges you haven't considered.

"There are so many ways in which eclipse day is going to resemble a zombie apocalypse," Angela Speck, a researcher at the University of Missouri and member of the American Astronomical Society's eclipse team, told Space.com by email. [The Best ISO-Certified Gear to See the 2017 Solar Eclipse] 

With two-thirds of Americans living within a day's drive of the eclipse, some eclipse experts have anticipated that the weekend leading up to the August eclipse will see more travelers in the air, on the rails and on the road than any other time in 2017. That could present serious problems for those viewing the eclipse, even if they don't have to travel to see it. And people who live inside the eclipse path but choose to miss the once-in-a-lifetime event will not be spared.

"There will hopefully be less bloodshed, but zombies don't need regular food, or sleep, or toilets," Speck said. Eclipse spectators, on the other hand, need all those things. ..."


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jul 23, 2017)

NASA Offers Safety Tips for Viewing August 21 Solar Eclipse
By Himanshu Goenka/ National/ International Business Times/ ibtimes.com

"On Aug. 21, the moon will block out the sun completely, as seen from the United States, following a narrow band across the country while the shadow of the moon moves from the west coast to the east. The total solar eclipse will the first across the entirety of the contiguous United States since June 8, 1918 — almost 100 years ago.

Understandably, there is much excitement around the astronomical event, with viewing parties already being planned in various places along the eclipse’s path, which starts in Oregon and ends in South Carolina. If you plan to watch the eclipse too, either by traveling to a place from where it is visible in its entirety, or by remaining where you are to see a partial eclipse (the partial eclipse will be visible from every state in the country), you should keep in mind some safety tips...."





A total solar eclipse, which is when the moon completely covers the sun, will occur across 14 states in the continental U.S. on Aug. 21, 2017. Photo: NASA 


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Aug 5, 2017)

2017 Eclipse: Officials Warn of Massive Crowds, Traffic, Food Shortages, Gas Shortages, So Stock Up
By Aaron Homer/ Science/ Inquisitr/ inquisitr.com

"The 2017 Eclipse, or “The Great American Eclipse,” as it’s being called, will be one of the greatest astronomical events of this century, potentially witnessed by as many as 200 million people. And officials are warning residents in the 70-mile wide path of totality that throngs of out-of-towners will converge on small communities ill-equipped to handle them, leading to chaos.

As _Buzzfeed_ reported, officials in 12 states in the nearly 70-mile-wide path of totality are warning residents of gas shortages, food and water shortages, hours-long traffic jams, and other possible catastrophes. In some places, residents are being advised to stock up on food and fill up their gas tanks before the tourists empty the stores and clog the roads. Other places are deploying emergency management procedures.

The problem is that many of the better viewing spots for the eclipse are in rural areas with little infrastructure, two-lane roads, and other limitations. When 100,000 people are crammed into a county with a normal population of around ten thousand, things are going to get hairy...."





The eclipse begins in Oregon, which is expecting major headaches. [Image by J. Albert Bowden II | Flickr | by CC BY-SA 2.0]


Richard


----------



## hvsteve1 (Aug 9, 2017)

We're in the line of totality where I am in Tennessee. Earlier posters worried about where to get special glasses. Well, now that the day is approaching you can find them in every supermarket and big box store around along with shirts, hats, etc. Some of the cities are giving their kids the day off school to watch. In our county kids will be in school so as to watch as a learning experience.  We have no idea if we're going to get hammered by crowds in our town. Cities such as Knoxville and Nashville are making a big deal of it but we're just waiting to see what happens. We're not as well-known as the big cities but we are right off the interstate. In any case, I'll be watching from my deck.


----------



## TUGfan (Aug 9, 2017)

I was glad to hear our local meteorologist say it is safe to look directly at the sun during the 2 1/2 min of totality without protective eyewear. He even recommended taking glasses off to see the corona. Fingers crossed for clear skies that day!


----------



## sun starved Gayle (Aug 9, 2017)

http://registerguard.com/rg/news/lo...nt-jefferson-park-to-eclipse-viewing.html.csp

This is where we were planning on being for the eclipse but now that plan is out of the picture due to forest fires. Our home will be in 98.9 percent path of eclipse. Our friend, who volunteers for Oregon Mountain Rescue says they are gearing up for a couple of extremely busy days. He recommended we stay home !


----------



## sun starved Gayle (Aug 9, 2017)

VegasBella said:


> Yes, I mentioned the eclipse to my husband a while ago and he wasn't interested. Then out of the blue yesterday he was all excited about it so we planned something. We booked flights and hotel but still need to arrange rental car since all the airport ones are booked. It's very late in the game to start making plans now but we managed to figure something out.
> 
> The way we chose a spot, we considered:
> - minimal travel time for us (for us in Vegas, virtually any plan requires flying then driving) since we have a young son
> ...



VegasBella, you might want to consider at least one way taking I-84 to The Dalles, taking the Dufer (great name huh ?) exit onto 197 which connects to 97 into Madras. That is the way we always go when we pass through Madras on our way to Bend, Oregon. It adds about 30 miles but you do not have to deal with the traffic going over Mt. Hood, which I have a feeling is going to be horrendous. Traffic will probably be bad on this route also, but not as bad as Mt. Hood route. Maupin is known for it's white water rafting day trips which might be a memorable stop for your son. If he is too little for that, there is a nice shady park there which is a good stop to use the rest room, have a picnic and get wet in the Deschutes River to cool off.  On I-84, you will also be driving through the Columbia River Gorge, which is very lovely.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Aug 9, 2017)

TUGfan said:


> I was glad to hear our local meteorologist say it is safe to look directly at the sun during the 2 1/2 min of totality without protective eyewear. He even recommended taking glasses off to see the corona. Fingers crossed for clear skies that day!


I hope you are in a location to be able to view the total eclipse. If you intend to do this without safety glasses - here is what NASA says:

"Sky-gazers should be very cautious—looking directly at the sun can permanently damage your eyes. NASA has an entire portion of its website dedicated to tips for watching the eclipse. According to NASA, looking directly at the sun during an eclipse is never safe unless during the brief total eclipse, when the moon’s disk blocks the sun’s entirely (this only occurs within the path of totality, and only for a few minutes). Otherwise, you should be using proper safety viewers for any kind of eclipse viewing...."

To see the complete link, see: Total Eclipse of the Sun: A Complete Guide to the 2017 Solar Eclipse
By Molly Rubin/ Once in a Blue Moon/ Quartz/ qz.com

Richard


----------



## Sandy VDH (Aug 10, 2017)

I'm excited, as I managed to rent my two units I had at Wyndham Nashville. 

I even managed to rebook them at half price and and free upgrades, than cancel my original bookings.  So rented at a premium and even got points back. Bonus. But hey I got them free upgrades, so they are both happy campers, and I made out very well thank you.


----------



## Glynda (Aug 10, 2017)

I heard our Charleston, SC, NBC Weatherman state this morning that though it is still a little too far out, current patterns suggest that we may not have a good day for viewing the Eclipse!!!  Also hearing about National Geographic's plan to film here, setting up at, or near, HWY 17 North a little above the Isle of Palms Connector which will just about shut down traffic on HWY 17. Al Roker of NBC's Today Show is going to be aboard the aircraft carrier Yorktown at Patriots Point in Mt Pleasant and will be broadcasting during The Today Show as well as during the eclipse later that day.  

It would be awful if so many people come here to view the eclipse and then weather prevents a good sighting.  I haven't acquired any glasses yet but hear that there are a lot of fakes out there illegally using the logo.  Also heard that a lot of libraries in the path are giving away glasses.


----------



## Carol C (Aug 10, 2017)

Phydeaux said:


> Sure hope you folks going to the trouble don't experience a cloudy day.....



It is freaky how rainy it has been this entire week. Almost a monsoonal pattern for SC. Will it be clear Aug 21 in the mid-afternoon? Sure hope so. Bought my glasses from one of four companies recommended on NASA's site. If traffic is crazy I can walk to an open viewing site along the marsh where I live in SC. Or I'll stay in my own yard. Don't forget to wear mosquito repellent if you're coming to SC for this event; with all the rain the skeeters are taking over!


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 11, 2017)

OK, I guess I'm under the Sun and Moon's influence. It was announced in the local fish wrapper that Southern Idaho Tourism still has some seats on buses they are taking VERY early on Eclipse morning, a lunch and an astronomer on board and (whoop, whoop!) the basic cardboard glasses. At least this frees me from driving, they have reconnoitered possible viewing sites based on weather/traffic. There will be people from all over, so this should be more fun to have a shared experience instead of a stressful drive and a solo look in the sky. It's only happening once in my lifetime and is affordable.

Jim


----------



## Patri (Aug 12, 2017)

Passepartout said:


> OK, I guess I'm under the Sun and Moon's influence. It was announced in the local fish wrapper that Southern Idaho Tourism still has some seats on buses they are taking VERY early...
> Jim



Go for it! I certainly would. And give the print newspaper some respect. Have fun.


----------



## VegasBella (Aug 12, 2017)

We may have to cancel our eclipse trip now that we don't have a reliable petsitter. I'm not sure we can find someone suitable for our menagerie in time.
I am trying to convince the husband to take the kiddo himself and I will stay and watch the animals since they haven't ever done a "boys trip." But husband is worried things might go off the rails and doesn't really want his first "boys trip" to have such critical timing as the eclipse requires. I would take kiddo and hubby stays home (like we often do during the Summer) but husband doesn't want that either. Ugh.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Aug 12, 2017)

Those Maps of Eclipse's Path? 'Wrong,' Experts Say  - Off By Up to Half-Mile at Edge 
By Eric Adler, Kansas City Star/ Tribune News Service/ MSN/ msn.com

"Anyone who has been using online maps to decide where they intend to view the historic Aug. 21 total eclipse of the sun may want to take another look.

Those maps, provided by NASA and others, show a crisply defined, 70-mile-wide path of totality where the moon will block 100 percent of the sun. But they are not as precise as they appear, at least on their edges...."

Richard


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 12, 2017)

My manager at work sent an email announcing that our workplace is going to witness an 89% eclipse.  He says all meetings have been rearranged to provide time for everyone to go outdoors and experience the eclipse.  The one caveat is we have to work overtime to cover any time we spend in the parking lot looking at the sky.  Such a giver, my manager...  

Dave


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 12, 2017)

DaveNW said:


> The one caveat is we have to work overtime to cover any time we spend in the parking lot looking at the sky.  Such a giver, my manager...


The guy's name wouldn't be Ebenezer, would it? Could be he's catching flak from upstairs too. But, heck, the thing only lasts a couple of minutes of totality, and for your 89%, start to finish will probably be under an hour. After it max's out, you'll just shrug, and say, that's ALL???? and go back to work.


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 12, 2017)

DaveNW said:


> My manager at work sent an email announcing that our workplace is going to witness an 89% eclipse.  He says all meetings have been rearranged to provide time for everyone to go outdoors and experience the eclipse.  The one caveat is we have to work overtime to cover any time we spend in the parking lot looking at the sky.  Such a giver, my manager...
> 
> Dave


There has been no metion at our work what they are going to do. It would be cool if they handed out solar viewers and gave everyone a half hour. Though it won't really impact me since I am going to be driving back from Toronto that day. I bought some solar filters the other day to take with us. I suspect we will be in Northern Ohio by the time the eclipse gets to its peak. Will probably pull off at a road side rest stop to check it out.


----------



## Patri (Aug 14, 2017)

Our school district's first day of school is Aug. 21. Administration just today decided to postpone by one day. It is dismissal time at 2:30 p.m., exactly the peak time for the eclipse here. There would just be chaos, always part of the first day anyway. Our luck, it will be cloudy. And this way, parents will be responsible as to whether their kids look at the sun.


----------



## fer829 (Aug 17, 2017)

Patri said:


> Our school district's first day of school is Aug. 21. Administration just today decided to postpone by one day. It is dismissal time at 2:30 p.m., exactly the peak time for the eclipse here. There would just be chaos, always part of the first day anyway. Our luck, it will be cloudy. And this way, parents will be responsible as to whether their kids look at the sun.



Would that be considered a "snow day" in August?


----------



## Patri (Aug 17, 2017)

fer829 said:


> Would that be considered a "snow day" in August?


Yep. The makeup day is the first snow day makeup on the calendar, Jan. 2. I think Christmas vacation always run a bit too long, so this shouldn't be a big issue for parents.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Aug 17, 2017)

My 3 sisters are wandering around the state of Oregon ... for the solar eclipse viewing (one from each of these states: TX, MD and CA). Hope they have the good versions of the viewing glasses else.

Personally, I can't see the draw for that type of trip ... almost like NYE and the ball drop in Times Square ... in the rain.


----------



## FLDVCFamily (Aug 19, 2017)

No, if anything this eclipse has me aggrivated! Our kids started school a little over a week ago, and now they aren't going to school on Monday. The district has made it an "excused absence" for all students and made it absolutely onerous to bring your kids to school (lockdown, having to have an umbrella to pick up your kids, kids aren't allowed outside, no material taught that day...). In the past week, we've gotten 2 letters, 2 emails and a robo call from the school district encouraging us to keep our kids home. I swear this is reminding me of Y2K hysteria. We live in FL, so only in the 85% path anyways. The kids are only just getting settled into school and they already have a day off basically? Kinda ridiculous.


----------



## geist1223 (Aug 19, 2017)

We live in Salem Oregon and can step out into our yard to view. Thursday a plane load arrived at PDX after a 10 hour flight to view the Eclipse. Must have been an over seas flight. They were informed it would be a 14 hour Bus Ride to the Eclipse Festival near Prinville in Eastern Oregon. In normal times this is only a 4 hour drive. The backups on Hwy 97 started several days ago. Sometimes only a mile or 2 per hour. Authorities have recommended anyone driving to Eastern Oregon carry food, water, extra gas, and porta potties in their vehicle.


----------



## paxsarah (Aug 19, 2017)

FLDVCFamily said:


> No, if anything this eclipse has me aggrivated! Our kids started school a little over a week ago, and now they aren't going to school on Monday. The district has made it an "excused absence" for all students and made it absolutely onerous to bring your kids to school (lockdown, having to have an umbrella to pick up your kids, kids aren't allowed outside, no material taught that day...). In the past week, we've gotten 2 letters, 2 emails and a robo call from the school district encouraging us to keep our kids home. I swear this is reminding me of Y2K hysteria. We live in FL, so only in the 85% path anyways. The kids are only just getting settled into school and they already have a day off basically? Kinda ridiculous.



That is ridiculous. It sounds like someone in a decision-making capacity in your district doesn't understand the science vs. myth of solar eclipses. Our school district is extending the day because the peak (we're at 99%) is exactly when elementary schools dismiss. They're providing eclipse glasses for every student in the district and using it as a learning experience. Though we're driving up to totality, so my kids will be out of school for the day anyway.


----------



## CO skier (Aug 19, 2017)

FLDVCFamily said:


> I swear this is reminding me of Y2K hysteria.


There are a few photos of the Central Oregon traffic epoc-eclipse at this site:

http://www.theolympian.com/news/local/article167718217.html

Two days ago, I decided I did not want to arrive at my sold-out hotel only to be told that guests that arrived the day before were refusing to vacate my room.  So, I reserved tonight at my Ogallala hotel in the same room type as tomorrow's reservation, so that I can be that guest that arrives a day earlier and does not leave until the morning of the 21st.

The moon affects people in different ways.  Things could get a little crazy.


----------



## VegasBella (Aug 19, 2017)

FLDVCFamily said:


> No, if anything this eclipse has me aggrivated! Our kids started school a little over a week ago, and now they aren't going to school on Monday. The district has made it an "excused absence" for all students and made it absolutely onerous to bring your kids to school (lockdown, having to have an umbrella to pick up your kids, kids aren't allowed outside, no material taught that day...). In the past week, we've gotten 2 letters, 2 emails and a robo call from the school district encouraging us to keep our kids home. I swear this is reminding me of Y2K hysteria. We live in FL, so only in the 85% path anyways. The kids are only just getting settled into school and they already have a day off basically? Kinda ridiculous.



My son's school started last week and they just announced yesterday that the lower grades could take the day off without penalty. Otherwise, they will be watching the NASA live stream in the classroom. They are not allowed outdoors during the eclipse because the teachers are afraid they will look at the sun without protective glasses and go blind.

So... we had already planned on taking the day off because originally we were going to travel to Oregon to see it. Now we will head over the community college planetarium and watch from there. Husband did end up going to Oregon so he will have stories and video to share with us when he gets back.. AND hopefully he will enjoy it enough that he will want to make a  special family trip for the next one - Argentina in July 2019.


----------



## Patri (Aug 19, 2017)

paxsarah said:


> That is ridiculous. It sounds like someone in a decision-making capacity in your district doesn't understand the science vs. myth of solar eclipses. Our school district is extending the day because the peak (we're at 99%) is exactly when elementary schools dismiss. They're providing eclipse glasses for every student in the district and using it as a learning experience. Though we're driving up to totality, so my kids will be out of school for the day anyway.


Your school district is at great risk for a lawsuit if one child takes off the glasses to see what is really going on. I expect we are going to hear of cases where eyesight was damaged and the parents won't take responsibility for where their kid was at the time. I support schools not taking on the responsibility for the students' welfare if they have to be outside during the event (ie getting on and off the school bus). If they can keep them inside and watch it on TV or something, great.
The eclipse is actually something fun to take in, and I am enjoying seeing how the country is planning to observe it. It is unifying amidst all of our other troubles. The seriousness of watching it unprotected is getting big publicity this week. I have my Cheerios box ready as a viewer, but I have to be on the road part of the time, so am curious how the other drivers will be acting as the darkness approaches.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Aug 19, 2017)

Glad I am home in the Northeast. And I think the best viewing will be on my living room TV. 

Unfortunately, it most likely will be on ALL 500 of my cable TV channels.


----------



## billymach4 (Aug 19, 2017)

I am ready. Got my glasses.


----------



## paxsarah (Aug 19, 2017)

Patri said:


> Your school district is at great risk for a lawsuit if one child takes off the glasses to see what is really going on. I expect we are going to hear of cases where eyesight was damaged and the parents won't take responsibility for where their kid was at the time. I support schools not taking on the responsibility for the students' welfare if they have to be outside during the event (ie getting on and off the school bus). If they can keep them inside and watch it on TV or something, great.
> The eclipse is actually something fun to take in, and I am enjoying seeing how the country is planning to observe it. It is unifying amidst all of our other troubles. The seriousness of watching it unprotected is getting big publicity this week. I have my Cheerios box ready as a viewer, but I have to be on the road part of the time, so am curious how the other drivers will be acting as the darkness approaches.



I understand the concerns for smaller children and I presume that our pre-K, K, and possibly 1st graders will only be outside for very limited periods of time. But my kids are in 3rd and 6th grade, both have already told me about discussions/instructions they've had with teachers about the eclipse and safety, as well as discussions I've had with them as well. We've received several communications from the schools and district about eclipse safety and procedures. I am confident that at my kids' ages, they understand the consequences and would follow instructions if they were in the school setting for this event. And if I remember correctly from previous partial/annular eclipses that I've been through (in the late 70s and early 90s), the only way to actually see anything interesting is through the treated lenses or using a pinhole device, because the sun is still too bright to really allow you to see the crescent when looking at it directly. I think by providing the glasses and a structured viewing experience, our schools are actually removing the incentive for students to look at the sun without protection because the glasses are the best way to see what's actually going on. It's too bad that our lawsuit culture has gotten to the point that some schools are shunning an educational opportunity and encouraging students to be at home where there may not be adequate eye protection or a caregiver who understands the safety issues, but at least it won't be the district's problem at that point.


----------



## MLR (Aug 19, 2017)

We live near St. Louis, MO and they are predicting terrible chaos on the roads - especially if there are clouds and people try to 'get to a sunnier location' at the last minute. I hope they are wrong.

Fortunately, all we have to do is step out our backdoor and into an open field behind us and take a peek. We ordered our glasses (and glasses for all our kids/grandkids) from an 'officially recommended site' and they arrived from Germany last week. 

Make sure to cover the aperture of your phone camera lens with the glasses and DON'T look while trying to photograph it.  Personally, I plan to just purchase a professional photo. Safer and easier. Sometimes we can get so wrapped up with picture taking that we MISS THE MOMENT. :0)

Lots of parties, large and small planned for our area. We plan to just stay home and watch.


----------



## puppymommo (Aug 19, 2017)

PStreet1 said:


> Thanks for sharing Annie's essay--I had read an excerpt from it, but not the whole thing until now.  My fear is that, having read it, my expectations will be too high:  I doubt I'm anywhere near as sensitive as she.



I thought exactly the same thing!  I live in the totality zone and I don't care for crowds, so I  was thinking of just sitting in my courtyard. But I finally chose a viewing party I can walk to, in case traffic is bad. I won't be out in the country like Annie Dillard, but I think it will be great.


----------



## clifffaith (Aug 19, 2017)

So do you suppose whole tribes/ancient cities went blind while watching the serpent devouring the sun? When did humankind discover that there were consequences to looking at an eclipse straight on? My mother had an emergency cornea transplant yesterday. Told her she was lucky to get her dibs in before the eclipse damaged folks descended upon their opthamologists.


----------



## WinniWoman (Aug 20, 2017)

I don't see what is so exciting about it myself. I remember my mom telling us when we were kids not to look at the sun during an eclipse. We stayed inside- it was a bit scary to us as it became dark for a minute or so. That was dramatic enough for me at that age. I work from my car but I did not get the glasses and I don't care about it- seeing it get dark will be enough. Then again, I am in NY and who knows what the weather will be anyway.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Aug 20, 2017)

Be Smart: A Partial Eclipse Can Fry Your Naked Eyes
By Nell Greenfieldboyce/ Your Health/ Shots: Health News from NPR/ National Public Radio/ npr.org

"The day of the long-awaited coast-to-coast solar eclipse has all but arrived — and if history is any guide, it's likely that somebody's eyes are going to get hurt.

"The ones we're really concerned about are the people who have never seen an eclipse before — or just decided that, you know, 'Today is a nice day to go take a look at a solar eclipse' — and, 'Oh, I probably don't need to do very much to get ready to do that.' _Then_ I get worried," says Ralph Chou, an optometrist and vision scientist at the University of Waterloo in Canada. He has seen 18 total solar eclipses.

You really can get blurred vision or blind spots after watching partial eclipses without protection, says Chou, even if there is just a tiny little crescent of sun left in the sky...."





A partial solar eclipse (left) is seen from the Cotswolds, United Kingdom, while a total solar eclipse is seen from Longyearbyen, Norway, in March 2015.

Tim Graham/Getty Images/Haakon Mosvold Larsen/AFP/Getty Images 

Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Aug 20, 2017)

'It's Not Worth Taking a Chance.' Man Who Experienced Eye Damage During 1962 Solar Eclipse Warns Others.
By Jason Duaine Hahn/ People/ Eclipse/ Time/ time.com

"A man who damaged his eyes 55 years ago while looking at a partial solar eclipse is warning others about the risks of looking at the sun without protection.

In 1962, Lou Tomososki walked home from Marshall High School in Bend, Oregon, with his friend Roger Duval, when the two stopped to watch the partial eclipse occurring in the sky. While they only looked with their naked eyes for a few seconds, the damage the sun caused to Tomososki’s vision would stay with him for the rest of his life.

According to _Today_, Tomososki began to see flashes in his vision, similar to the spots that occur when a picture is taken with a flashbulb. Tomososki, now 70, has experienced vision problems since then, and he is warning those who want to enjoy the Great American Eclipse on August 21 to wear eye protection while looking at the celestial event.

“It’s going to be over real quick and it’s not worth taking a chance,” Lou Tomososki told KGW...."

Richard


----------



## bbodb1 (Aug 20, 2017)

Patri said:


> Our school district's first day of school is Aug. 21. Administration just today decided to postpone by one day. It is dismissal time at 2:30 p.m., exactly the peak time for the eclipse here. There would just be chaos, always part of the first day anyway. Our luck, it will be cloudy. And this way, parents will be responsible as to whether their kids look at the sun.



We are already in school, and you can't imagine the chaos this day is causing.  And I should say, the chaos is human created.  When I was young, I recall a similar level of eclipse as to what we will we see here.  My school made it a teaching opportunity, had us participate and then we went on about our business.  No big deal.  As an aside, with everyone concentrating on eclipse glasses, I am staying old school with my eclipse box.  

Fast forward to present - some schools are requiring permission slips to allow kids to view eclipse.  I get there is a safety concern but this was the start of things over the top. 
No students will be allowed outdoors during the eclipse in certain grades - they HAVE to watch livestream if they watch at all.  Class schedules rearranged.  Parents have been told they can check their kids out and the absence will NOT be counted against them.   

Society continues its descent toward wussification.


----------



## bbodb1 (Aug 20, 2017)

Patri said:


> Your school district is at great risk for a lawsuit if one child takes off the glasses to see what is really going on...



While I agree that ANYTHING can be litigated, what is going to happen in the classroom when little Johnny and Joanne decide to go look out the window during the eclipse despite the teacher telling them to sit down?


----------



## vacationhopeful (Aug 20, 2017)

Too much of this media hype is driving MORE hype.

Educating the public to NOT LOOK at the eclipse is necessary .. but it should be "watch on TV" for the best viewing... not "here are FREE SUNGLASSES to watch it". I would not trust a single teacher to make sure 1 out of 30 kids does NOT forget keep their 'free sunglasses' on. Or some idiot child, tortures another child by ripping off their glasses *or* thinks they won't lose eyesight by looking for just a few seconds at the sun *or* to see it better ... to be macho ... part of a dare.

I just want this event to be over ...


----------



## PigsDad (Aug 20, 2017)

bbodb1 said:


> We are already in school, and you can't imagine the chaos this day is causing.  And I should say, the chaos is human created.  When I was young, I recall a similar level of eclipse as to what we will we see here.  My school made it a teaching opportunity, had us participate and then we went on about our business.  No big deal.  As an aside, with everyone concentrating on eclipse glasses, I am staying old school with my eclipse box.
> 
> Fast forward to present - some schools are requiring permission slips to allow kids to view eclipse.  I get there is a safety concern but this was the start of things over the top.
> No students will be allowed outdoors during the eclipse in certain grades - they HAVE to watch livestream if they watch at all.  Class schedules rearranged.  Parents have been told they can check their kids out and the absence will NOT be counted against them.
> ...


In our school district, Monday will be the first day of school.  The district is providing all kids at all schools with eclipse viewing glasses.  At our daughter's high school, they announced all classes will adjourn to head outside to view the eclipse for about 20 minutes at its peak (we are at 96%).  The district is requiring opt-*out* forms if they don't want their child to participate and stay inside.

So nice to see some common sense (IMO) in our district, instead of the "hysteria" I've read about elsewhere (closing school for the whole day?  Idiotic!).

Kurt


----------



## ace2000 (Aug 20, 2017)

After researching the weather and trying to evaluate all the alternatives, we've decided to rent a couple of kayaks and check it all out on the Meremec river, Missouri.  A slight risk of rain, but it looks ok.


----------



## Born2Travel (Aug 21, 2017)

In our backyard.  99.7% is good enough for us.  No travel, no crowds, no traffic.


----------



## PigsDad (Aug 21, 2017)

Here is the traffic leaving the Denver area heading up to Wyoming at 7:00 AM:



 

You are looking at about 70 miles of I-25 northbound.  After they get to Cheyenne, Wyoming, they still have another 100 miles to go.

Kurt


----------



## Elan (Aug 21, 2017)

Our school district had the foresight/intelligence to delay the start of school until Tuesday.  Makes it a lot easier on everyone.  I can buzz home from work around 10:45 to 11:00, watch the eclipse with my kids, eat lunch, and be back to work by 12:30.


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 21, 2017)

We are in Mackay Idaho. Traffic was lighter than expected. Not a cloud in the sky but some California smoke. The eclipse will start at 10:15, totality at 11:34 for about 2 minutes.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Aug 21, 2017)

Starting here, Boston suburbs. I put my neighbor's dog into the house per the vet site recommendations.


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 21, 2017)

Totality just ended here. Totally COOL. Well worth the price. So much better than 99%!


----------



## Glynda (Aug 21, 2017)

It's beginning in Charleston.  Am taking my mother out in our courtyard in a minute to see the start of it.  It's been cloudy all day but slightly clearing in places.  Still a while to go for total but it's really interesting to look at even now.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Aug 21, 2017)

Nothing worth seeing here in Milwaukee.  We're socked in with cloud cover.  A good thunderstorm has darker skies that what we experienced at the peak.  Disappointing.

Glad others are enjoying the show!


----------



## rhonda (Aug 21, 2017)

It has been fun watching ABC's coverage across the country.  I enjoyed the "funky lighting" in my yard even though I'm far, far from the path of totality.


----------



## Glynda (Aug 21, 2017)

OK, I confess I wasn't very keen on this.  But even with cloud cover and a little thunder it was awesome!  We just had to step down to pool level, put on our glasses and look up! We could hear the crowds cheering from the waterfront two blocks away. It was worth it.


----------



## PigsDad (Aug 21, 2017)

96% here. It was a fun experience, and looking at the traffic from here to Wyoming I'm glad I decided not to try a day trip up there. 

Here is a cool picture I took close to the max coverage here.  It is a shot of the sunlight filtering through the leaves of a tree onto the sidewalk:





Kurt


----------



## rapmarks (Aug 21, 2017)

Took whole family to library, we saw about 85 percent.  It was fun for the kids and they had a nice size crowd sharing the glasses


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## FLDVCFamily (Aug 21, 2017)

Coastal FL and it was really lackluster at what they called 85%. I can't believe my kids missed a day of school for that.


----------



## Makai Guy (Aug 21, 2017)

Our home on the south side of Aiken SC is just outside the totality band.  At the USCA campus in the NW corner of the city they were to get to 99%.  Just a few miles around to the north side of town, our county office complex is just inside the band and was to have 23 seconds of totality.   We made lunch reservations at a B&B in the woods a few miles out of town to the NE, further into the band, where they were to get about 1-1/4 minutes of totality.

We had scattered clouds today and we had a lot of the partial eclipse before totality blocked by clouds..


 

...or dimly viewed through the thinner ones.


 
But we lucked out and a wide clear blue space between the clouds passed over shortly before we reached totality and we got a great view:


----------



## MLR (Aug 21, 2017)

We had clear skies for the eclipse in SW Illinois today. Our first eclipse. Very eerie. Very neat experience. We were prepared with the correct glasses and I even made my little viewer - and watched on our concrete patio. Our patio was a perfect spot to watch from. No travel required.  Our little town had near 'gridlock' traffic for a while. 

It was fun listening to the music being played at our local high school - Aquarius, Mood Shadow, etc. People really got enthusiastic about it all. We just ate our lunch outside - checking on things from time to time. Then took a quick peek when we hit 'totality' - VERY VERY COOL. 

Looking forward now to the next one on April 8,  2023. It will be on a Sunday - so probably MANY MORE VISITORS than this time around. We will be in the path of totality again. WEEEEEEEEE!


----------



## MLR (Aug 21, 2017)

PigsDad said:


> 96% here. It was a fun experience, and looking at the traffic from here to Wyoming I'm glad I decided not to try a day trip up there.
> 
> Here is a cool picture I took close to the max coverage here.  It is a shot of the sunlight filtering through the leave of a tree onto the sidewalk:
> 
> ...



I took similar photos of the dappled eclipses coming through the leaves of our oak tree. I hope everyone took a look at the 360 degree sunset. We could only see it in two directions due to bldgs. But it was very beautiful.


----------



## MLR (Aug 21, 2017)

MLR said:


> We had clear skies for the eclipse in SW Illinois today. Our first eclipse. Very eerie. Very neat experience. We were prepared with the correct glasses and I even made my little viewer - and watched on our concrete patio. Our patio was a perfect spot to watch from. No travel required.  Our little town had near 'gridlock' traffic for a while.
> 
> It was fun listening to the music being played at our local high school - Aquarius, MOON Shadow, etc. People really got enthusiastic about it all. We just ate our lunch outside - checking on things from time to time. Then took a quick peek when we hit 'totality' - VERY VERY COOL.
> 
> Looking forward now to the next one on April 8,  2023. It will be on a Sunday - so probably MANY MORE VISITORS than this time around. We will be in the path of totality again. WEEEEEEEEE!


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 21, 2017)

MLR said:


> Looking forward now to the next one on April 8, 2023. It will be on a Sunday - so probably MANY MORE VISITORS than this time around. We will be in the path of totality again. WEEEEEEEEE!


You may need to wait an extra year. If you look up at the sun in 2023, you might be disappointed. The next total eclipse in the USA is April 8, 2024.


----------



## MLR (Aug 21, 2017)

dioxide45 said:


> You may need to wait an extra year. If you look up at the sun in 2023, you might be disappointed. The next total eclipse in the USA is April 8, 2024.



DUH! Yes, I knew that! May have been a 'typo' but who knows? it will be nearly 7 years from now - which as you said -  is 2024!! Should be fun if we are still alive and well.............. :0)


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 21, 2017)

PigsDad said:


> Here is a cool picture I took close to the max coverage here.  It is a shot of the sunlight filtering through the leave of a tree onto the sidewalk:


This is one of the coolest things to look at if you don't have totality. All the spaces through the leaves create their own little 'pinhole cameras'. When we were experiencing totality I texted my hot-shot smarty pants Microsoft engineer kid to look at the shadows under the trees. He was using a pinhole camera he'd constructed from a cereal box, but agreed that Nature's was better.

Jim


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 21, 2017)

We were no where near the area of totality, we ended up seeing the eclipse while in Michigan while taking the detour for I75 south just south of Detroit at a road side stop on I475 SB. There were a lot of other people there stopped watching the eclipse. Some with simple pinhole viewers and others made of cereal boxes. I shared around a pair of our solar glasses we picked up a few weeks ago while they were still available. Many places were sold out last week.

Of course the eclipse came with its oddities, from one person going full road rage on us because a truck in front of us wouldn't turn right on red. Not sure what we could do about it. To then later our convertible top not being secure while driving down the highway. So we had to stop and put it up and back down again. It was neat to see, even though we were not able to view it in totality. We will be on the edge of totality in 2024, so we may drive a little further north to get a better view. IF we are still in Ohio.


----------



## Dori (Aug 21, 2017)

We made pinhole cameras using cereal boxes with our grandchildren. They were so excited! Here in Toronto, we did not see anything near a full eclipse, but they were able to see the sun change from perfectly round to what they described as a piece of macaroni. It was a fun experience, and they learned some science and geography along the way.

Dori


----------



## Patri (Aug 21, 2017)

I saw it on TV, with a cereal box viewer, and from borrowed glasses and welders lens from people I didn't know. Kudos to everyone who saw it in full force. Here, only 80%. In 2024 we will be much closer, and I will buy the glasses well in advance. It was a tremendous experience nonetheless.
Thanks for starting this thread, Carol C.


----------



## clifffaith (Aug 21, 2017)

dioxide45 said:


> You may need to wait an extra year. If you look up at the sun in 2023, you might be disappointed. The next total eclipse in the USA is April 8, 2024.



Cliff will turn 86 that day, and we have two friends in Virginia who share that birthdate so we'll have to start planning!


----------



## geist1223 (Aug 22, 2017)

In the Salem Oregon we got to experience the Totalty. I did mot think I was going to be so impressed. It was awesome. We are making plans for Texas in 2024. There are several Worldmark Resorts that will be in the Zone of Totality.


----------



## CO skier (Aug 22, 2017)

On the night of August 20th, the cloud forecast for Nebraska was a bit "iffy". We chose a location north of the Crescent Lake National Wildlife refuge and south of Lakeview, NE.


The morning of August 21st dawned with a pea soup fog (this was, ironically, the exact reason why I avoided the Oregon coast for the eclipse), so it was impossible to assess the cloud cover. Many hotel guests were through the breakfast bar before 6:30 a.m., so we also departed the Ogallala hotel early at 7:15 a.m.

We missed a turn for US-26, and did not discover this until we reached NE-27, so we took the scenic route to reach Oshkosh, NE about 8:45 a.m. The Sinclair mini-mart there was slammed. The small parking lot was packed, and the eight gas pumps had a line. I am sure the clerks there thought it was the apocalypse. People seemed in a good mood, though. There were quite a few tailgate breakfasts on the street immediately around the minimart.

The fog dissipated during the drive thirty-five miles north to and through the Wildlife Refuge, which took about 1.5 hours. There were fields of wild sunflowers and some other late-season flowers in bloom across the rolling hills. There was a line of cars driving the dirt road to the Wildlife Reserve, but the Refuge is where we left the traffic behind. At our chosen observation spot, there were only three cars on the half-mile of road we could see, and only about a dozen drove by in either direction while we there.

We arrived to clear skies, but then some clouds developed to the north, and a north breeze blew them in our direction. We watched the eclipse progress through our eclipse glasses, with the occasional cloud obscuring the sun. The landscape took on a strange, filtered light effect; the wild sunflowers popped neon yellow bright in this light. We developed an action plan to move north or south toward clear skies, but it was not needed. We lucked out with a clear view for the entirety of totality.

Totality was a totally different experience from the partial phases leading up to it. It was like someone flipped a switch. Removing the eclipse glasses was rewarded with a sight I will remember for the rest of my life. A perfect ring of silver surrounded the moon with three large arms of plasma visible. I have not seen a picture of the eclipse that captured the delicate filaments of the sun’s corona. Totality is definitely something where you have to "be there".

The most surprising aspect was the 360-degree sunset/sunrise in the south, north, west and east horizons. The clouds in the area magnified the effect with orange, yellow, blue and purple.

I thoroughly enjoyed my short trip to Nebraska. The locals were quite friendly to all of us out-of-towners. The police departments in Alliance and Scottsbluff were completely prepared for the apocalyptic traffic jams and moved everyone through their towns safely.

The total solar eclipse is definitely worth a repeat performance. I am already planning an extended vacation to one of the WorldMark resorts in Texas for April 8, 2024. 2024 will be here before we know it. In the meantime, I will be watching the west Texas cloud cover in early April each year to get some idea of what to expect.

If you did not make it into the Zone of Totality for this eclipse, try for another total solar eclipse; it is soooo worth it.


----------



## "Roger" (Aug 22, 2017)

PigsDad said:


> 96% here. It was a fun experience, and looking at the traffic from here to Wyoming I'm glad I decided not to try a day trip up there.
> 
> Here is a cool picture I took close to the max coverage here.  It is a shot of the sunlight filtering through the leaves of a tree onto the sidewalk:
> 
> ...


I have never seen a full eclipse, but remember many years ago watching a fairly substantial partial. The one thing that knocked my socks off (partly because it was so unexpected, at least by me) was seeing what Kurt took a picture of. The little spaces between the leaves acted as a pinhole and all these crescents ended up being projected onto the sidewalk. 

Thanks for the photo, Kurt. It brought back some real memories.


----------



## VegasBella (Aug 22, 2017)

Husband is back from his trip and says it was worth it to see totality. Says though that the frustration of traffic would have made it NOT worth it for the kiddo so we did make the right decision. However, he is certain we need to see one all together and is much more pumped to make plans well ahead of time to prevent traffic/hotel/flight issues for the next one.

Husband says this 2 minute one was spectacular and that a "4 minute one would be twice as good." He says he understands people who are eclipse chasers - that you just want as many minutes of totality as possible.


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 22, 2017)

I don't know that there is such a thing as one continuous 4 minutes of totality, unless one is flying in a VERY fast airplane, but can agree with your husband that totality is very very cool, and well worth chasing. And the shared experience, the applause, some people crying, everyone in mouth-gaping awe, the drop in temperature, stillness, crescent shaped shadows, the whole shebang was just TOO COOL FOR WORDS.

Jim


----------



## Lydlady (Aug 22, 2017)

clifffaith said:


> Cliff will turn 86 that day, and we have two friends in Virginia who share that birthdate so we'll have to start planning!



DH also has a birthday on that day.  Living in So Cal, we are nowhere near the path but DH has relatives in CT and we have friends in ME, so maybe we can see it from one of those locations.  Or get a timeshare somewhere along the path.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 22, 2017)

I ended up with an appointment yesterday morning which was going to require me to be on the freeway during the eclipse. I didn't know how other drivers on the freeway would react, so I left 20 min. early and set in the parking lot during the  eclipse and checked emails.


----------



## Makai Guy (Aug 22, 2017)

DeniseM said:


> I ended up with an appointment yesterday morning which was going to require me to be on the freeway during the eclipse. I didn't know how other drivers on the freeway would react, so I left 20 min. early and set in the parking lot during the  eclipse and checked emails.


Are the glasses on your avatar Eclipse-approved?


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 22, 2017)

Nope, but I do wear really dark sun glasses.    I was having a busy day, and to be quite honest, I didn't make any arrangements to view the eclipse.  I saw it on the news, later.


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 22, 2017)

Honest- This is my LAST post in this thread.... Our library is collecting 'gently used' eclipse glasses to send to South America for the next eclipse there and it's in an area where the people do not have much disposable income, and kids might have to do without. We donated 6 pairs, and I hope you all can find a good charity to donate yours too.

Jim


----------



## ssreward (Aug 22, 2017)

Passepartout said:


> Honest- This is my LAST post in this thread.... Our library is collecting 'gently used' eclipse glasses to send to South America for the next eclipse there and it's in an area where the people do not have much disposable income, and kids might have to do without. We donated 6 pairs, and I hope you all can find a good charity to donate yours too.
> 
> Jim


Any idea if this is wide spread or what the charity doing it is? We had to buy 25 pairs (the curse of procrastination, lol) and used maybe 12 so it'd be awesome to pass them on!


----------



## CO skier (Aug 22, 2017)

ssreward said:


> Any idea if this is wide spread or what the charity doing it is?


Do not just throw away your unwanted Eclipse Glasses.  Donate them to Astronomers Without Borders who can share them with inquisitive children in South America and Asia for the 2019 Total Eclipses.

http://www.popularmechanics.com/space/solar-system/news/a27870/donate-your-eclipse-glasses/


Education is the key to prevent Total Eclipse Scrooges.  Everyone should have a chance to experience a Total Eclipse of the Sun in Their Lifetime.


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 22, 2017)

OK, I lied. THIS is my final post in this thread. . . . On April 8, 2024 The total eclipse will come ashore just at Mazatlan, Mexico. Lots of timeshares there. Get your ressies in!

Jim


----------



## billymach4 (Aug 22, 2017)

I saw it in Totality. It was cool. 
If I did not happen to be in the totality zone I don't think I would have made arrangements to view in an area of totality. Just got lucky to be in the zone with DW. 

Now I can say I have seen the "Total Eclipse of the Sun". Just like Carly Simon sings it.


----------



## ssreward (Aug 22, 2017)

CO skier said:


> Do not just throw away your unwanted Eclipse Glasses.  Donate them to Astronomers Without Borders who can share them with inquisitive children in South America and Asia for the 2019 Total Eclipses.
> 
> http://www.popularmechanics.com/space/solar-system/news/a27870/donate-your-eclipse-glasses/
> 
> ...


Thank you - exactly what I was hoping for! Sad to admit my subscriptions to Pop Mech/Sci have lapsed so I wouldn't have known if it wasn't mentioned here


----------



## CO skier (Aug 22, 2017)

ssreward said:


> Thank you - exactly what I was hoping for! Sad to admit my subscriptions to Pop Mech/Sci have lapsed so I wouldn't have known if it wasn't mentioned here


That is just one source, as an example.  Astronomers Without Borders is getting a lot of press for their efforts.

The local Science and Nature Museum is collecting unneeded Eclipse Glasses to send somewhere and offering a discounted admission in return.

The discount is more than I paid for the cheap sunglasses.  Win - Win.


----------



## easyrider (Aug 23, 2017)

billymach4 said:


> I saw it in Totality. It was cool.
> If I did not happen to be in the totality zone I don't think I would have made arrangements to view in an area of totality. Just got lucky to be in the zone with DW.
> 
> Now I can say I have seen the "Total Eclipse of the Sun". Just like Carly Simon sings it.



Me too. We went just north of Maderas Oregon to view the eclipse. It was totality. Our view included Mt Adams, Mt Hood, Mt Jefferson, The Sisters and Mt Bachelor. The light dimmed from west to east so it was it made the mountains look odd as the darkness hit these areas before ours. It was a really cool thing to see and I have not seen any film that captured what black moon with corona as it looked in real time.

Bill


----------



## riverdees05 (Aug 23, 2017)

We were in Otter Bay, OR and had an excellent view of it!


----------



## jme (Aug 23, 2017)

billymach4 said:


> Now I can say I have seen the "Total Eclipse of the Sun". Just like Carly Simon sings it.




you're so vain


----------



## Carol C (Aug 23, 2017)

Patri said:


> I saw it on TV, with a cereal box viewer, and from borrowed glasses and welders lens from people I didn't know. Kudos to everyone who saw it in full force. Here, only 80%. In 2024 we will be much closer, and I will buy the glasses well in advance. It was a tremendous experience nonetheless.
> Thanks for starting this thread, Carol C.



You're welcome, Patri. It's been fun reading it all. If I could I would have driven  15 mi to be within the PoT but with disabled spouse I didn't want to take out in all the traffic and heat, I decided to watch in my driveway. I got to see 99.985 pct of totality....but not the whole enchilada with corona, diamond ring, etc. Guess I'll just have to go to Mexico in 2024...not a sacrifice for me as I love Mazatlan and almost moved there. Btw, did folks who were close (but no cigar) to totality enjoy an otherworldly greenish glow to the light all around during totality time? I felt like I was on another planet...not in my driveway! Reminds me of the time I was in a real haunted house behind a timeshare resort, and the air inside was thick like a kind of plasma, very strange walking around in there, and yes others experienced some strangeness, and one gal shot a photo and got an orb. I just love this stuff...it breaks up the routine of "normal" life!


----------



## billymach4 (Aug 24, 2017)

jme said:


> you're so vain


And......
I don't have a Lear Jet, and did not fly to Nova Scotia!

Well I hear you went to Saratoga
And your horse, naturally, won
Then you flew your Learjet up to Nova Scotia
To see the total eclipse of the sun
Well, you're where you should be all the time
And when you're not, you're with some underworld spy
Or the wife of a close friend, 
Wife of a close friend, and


----------



## billymach4 (Aug 24, 2017)

easyrider said:


> Me too. We went just north of Maderas Oregon to view the eclipse. It was totality. Our view included Mt Adams, Mt Hood, Mt Jefferson, The Sisters and Mt Bachelor. The light dimmed from west to east so it was it made the mountains look odd as the darkness hit these areas before ours. It was a really cool thing to see and I have not seen any film that captured what black moon with corona as it looked in real time.
> 
> Bill




Bill that sounds really cool!


----------

